# Cleaning coke bottles & oil out of pepsi bottle



## phillyfrank1 (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi, I was hoping someone can help me? Many of the Coke bots I found were full or compromised and had to be emptied and some left thick rings. Is there a mixture I can use along with brusing to make it easier? Is there anything that can be done about bad caseware? The Pepsi bottle in pic had some kind of home oil like 3 in 1 oil how can I clean it out.  Thanks


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 1, 2006)

everyone one will have a different way of cleaning  stuff like that, and most of them will work wonders. so here is what worked for me. i had a dr pepper bottle that had been under a house for twenty or so years with dried heating oil in it. i took it to work and used some spray carb and choke cleaner. it worked like a champ. you have to use this in a well ventilated area and make sure you don't get any on the acl lables. i am sure it would mess up the paint. wash it with soapy water afterwards.


----------

